# Wethers who still have the urge



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms

Okay, i am fairly new to goats.  Got a Nigerian Dwarf doe in April, then a wether and bottle baby doe shortly thereafter.  Up to this point, there have been occasions when the wether would mount the adult doe, then just kinda nuzzle her.  But just a couple days ago, our pen turned into the Playboy Mansion.  He started seriously humping the adult doe and then aggressively going after the six-month old.  i was going to wait for it to pass, but got tired of seeing him constantly attached to the back end of our little girl.  Plus, she was getting pissed.  So i took the squirt gun to him until he stopped.

So i'm a little confused.  The lady we got the wether from said that he will still mount a doe in heat.  But our little girl couldn't be in heat, right?  Do castrated male goats go into heat?  i've read about males going into rut (i assume that is a male heat).  But what would make our wether suddenly get so randy?  If this is something that is going to be ongoing, i would just as soon rehome him.  We just want a couple goats as pets.  Wasn't counting on Wild Kingdom.


----------



## Roll farms

Even does will mount other does at times, during breeding season.

I'm wondering if they got "all" of his package when he was banded, because even a chunk of testicle left can sometimes leave a wether a fertile buck, and if not fertile, at least still have enough urge to try.

My best guess would be, yes, it will continue, at least during breeding season, and yes, your 6 mo. old could be cycling.


----------



## kimmyh

Goats mounting other goats can be a sign of dominance as well as desire. A teaser wether is a wonderful treasure, he will tell you when your doe is ready to breed, and she will clean his clock when she gets sick of his antics-in most cases.


----------



## freemotion

Enchanted Sunrise Farms said:
			
		

> But just a couple days ago, our pen turned into the Playboy Mansion.
> 
> i was going to wait for it to pass, but got tired of seeing him constantly attached to the back end of our little girl.  Plus, she was getting pissed.  So i took the squirt gun to him until he stopped.
> 
> But what would make our wether suddenly get so randy?  If this is something that is going to be ongoing, i would just as soon rehome him.  We just want a couple goats as pets.  Wasn't counting on Wild Kingdom.


  Sorry to laugh at your situation, but your writing style is a hoot and a half!  Please post more often!!!  

My new buck is installed next to an in-home daycare.  I offered to put tarps up to block the view, but the lady said the kids think my randy critters are wrestling!  She likes that her kids are exposed to nature....we call it NatGeo in our backyard! I will start using Wild Kingdom now.  Somehow that tickles my funnybone more.


----------



## cmjust0

Does he have any smell at all?  Our wether has just a teeny tiny bit of bucky odor if you really get down and sniff right where the scent glands should be (behind where his horns should be) but I mean you reeeeeeally gotta be looking for it.  He's only acted the teeniest bit bucky once or twice, and I've actually seen does act buckier than he acted.

If this guy's chasing wildly, blubbering, and acting like he's in full-on rut...and if he's got much buck odor at the base of his horns....I'd suspect cryptorchidism.


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Does he have any smell at all?  Our wether has just a teeny tiny bit of bucky odor if you really get down and sniff right where the scent glands should be (behind where his horns should be) but I mean you reeeeeeally gotta be looking for it.  He's only acted the teeniest bit bucky once or twice, and I've actually seen does act buckier than he acted.
> 
> If this guy's chasing wildly, blubbering, and acting like he's in full-on rut...and if he's got much buck odor at the base of his horns....I'd suspect cryptorchidism.


Okay, i just went out and sniffed his head.  i'm not smelling anything other than his regular goat smell.  i sniffed everyone's head to see if there was any difference and there isn't.  They were very curious about what i was doing and hopefully this will give them a new game to play.

But Billy was acting pretty ridiculous this morning, after our little girl (well, she's almost 7 months, but still pretty small).  He would stick his nose way up her wazoo, then put his nose up in the air and wiggle his lips and nose all around, like he was really taking in the smell.  Then he would make very strange sounds, almost like a man moaning, then chase her down.  i had to go in with the water pistol again to cool his jets.

So, if little Tink is in heat, how long does that last?  And how often do they go into heat?


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms

Thanks, freemotion.  One has to have a sense of humor about these things.  i also have a male cat with "issues".  Even though he was neutered at 5 weeks old when i got him from the SPCA, he still has those urges.  Did test him for cryptorchidism, and he has zero testosterone.  But that doesn't stop him from dragging his "Blanket of Love" around every day.

i've gotten used to it personally.  He doesn't want to hump all by himself.  He either follows one of our girl cats around, with blanket in tow, and then sometimes it's me that he focuses on.  In a pinch he'll use our other male cat as a visual stimulator.  It's only embarrassing when we have company over and he chooses an innocent bystander to gaze upon.

Oh well, what are you gonna do?


----------



## Roll farms

I'm kinda tickled at the mental picture of you out sniffing all your goat's heads...as in, what would an unaware passerby think?

"Is she checking them for ticks?"
"Is it time for a shampoo?"
"Do their roots need a touch up?"


----------



## cmjust0

Any idea when he was wethered?  As in, how old he was before it was done?

If he was just a kid...no clue.


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Any idea when he was wethered?  As in, how old he was before it was done?
> 
> If he was just a kid...no clue.


No, i don't.  We got him in April and he was about a year old.  The woman i got him from had gotten him from someone else, not sure how much earlier.  

He's never been this randy before, so i was a bit taken aback. He seems to have calmed down a bit this afternoon.  But then, it is nap time for everyone.  i guess it wouldn't be a big issue except it was my husband who insisted on putting the goat pen *right* outside our kitchen window.


----------



## dianneS

My sister had a wether that still had one retained testicle and he became a buck as the other one descended!

I have two wethers and the larger one mounts his brother from time to time!  I think its a dominance thing, nothing more.  He doesn't stink and he doesn't go after the girls, just his little brother!  He doesn't even seem like he knows what he's doing.  He does it when they are playing and he's all wound up!  I guess he doesn't know what to do with himself next!


----------



## savingdogs

Heh, I have almost the same situation, except I have two females and the wether. He isn't smelly. One of the females humps the smallest female, I think they have a dominence thing they want to show off. 

Considering my roo is very active with my hens, my yard could be classed as playboy mansion too! 

Is there any reason to stop them, I mean, can they hurt each other?


----------



## dianneS

I had the craziest morning a few days ago!  Everyone was going nuts!  The wethers were mounting each other, the does mounting one another, wethers on does, everyone was taking turns, swapping partners and running around, jumping, and carrying on!  

I know I have two does in heat, but it was a particularly cold morning too, so maybe they were just trying to work up some body heat!  It was crazy.  I couldn't see how they could hurt each other.  It didn't seem as though they were doing anything "seriously", they all just seemed to be playing around, and it didn't look like anyone really knew what he or she was doing anyway!  

Luckily, it wore off and they're over it now!


----------

